# Wheel cleaners



## The Walrus (Jul 6, 2006)

How do,
Could you tell me if the product on your website below is advisable to use on diamond cut and painted alloys ?

Einszett Non Acid Wheel Cleaner 

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, I have used that product on my Mk V's Monza with no problem so I would say yes 

Johnny


----------



## The Walrus (Jul 6, 2006)

Good stuff and order will be on its way unless you dont mind bringing a bottle tonight to no rice and I can give you cash ????


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No Probs, I will put one in the car....


----------



## The Walrus (Jul 6, 2006)

Cheers fella shall I just shout when I get there or shall I wave a banner.

What car have you got so I know who to look out for ?


----------

